# Pry Bar, Chisel, Punch...Which Is It?



## jtrockboy (Feb 3, 2018)

I've seen this tool described in numerous ways, including pry bar, offset chisel, punch, and even scraper, so I'm hoping I can get the definitive answer here, as I always have. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BFamous (Jan 26, 2018)

If the end was rounded instead of flat I would have said its a stone mason's tool for jointing the mortar in between bricks. Even with the flat end, I'm still guessing it's for stone/brick work and not wood working.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

In my world, it is a chisel, an offset model used to lift up things like old flooring, edge moldings, etc. Also for scraping to an edge against a wall, on an offset floor surface, etc.
It is an older tool, not normally found today, but handy in working on old houses, etc. 
I used one a lot when I restored a 1876 farmhouse in the 90's. Left it in the house when I left.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Offset chisel for prying up ceramic tile, (or whatever else you use it on.) ??


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Back when they soldered car bodies together….was used to flatten out the joint.

Then, someone decided to beat on it like a cold chisel…..


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Vintage Sorby offset caulking iron used in wooden boat maintenance.
also - used in plumbing. packing oakum into the collar of cast iron pipes prior to pouring molten lead
or packing lead wool tightly into the collar seal.
also - can be found in brick/stone masons tool bag.
also - tile chipping and removal.
like any tool - it may not necessarily be used for the reason in which it was intended.

google: offset caulking iron ~ mason tools ~ oakum packing tool - yarning irons ~ plumber caulking iron


















.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Offset chisel for prying up ceramic tile, (or whatever else you use it on.) ??
> 
> - jbay


Mostly for whatever else you can use it on…... At least for me.. LOL


----------



## jtrockboy (Feb 3, 2018)

Great info. Thanks to all.


----------

